# help me mod my 500



## mikeextrafast (Jan 22, 2010)

just got a 05 foreman 500 , its bone stock, only 39 miles I want to do a few things to it . I am not really into extreme mudding , What i think i wana do is a small lift kit ,new wheels and tires, K & N and pipe .. We mostley trail ride . looking for suggestions , iam new to the 4X4s ...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome to the addiction!
It sound like everything you have named is the right path for you.
What trail tires you thinking about?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

My neighbor had a forman and found if you shave 3-5 coils off the carb spring you will have an instant throttle response. Honda dumbs down the power a bit. I wish I had more info on this for you. I know it works and is cheap to do. look into this. maby honda recovery man or wood butcher would know how etc.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes you can cut the carb springs , but you have to be careful, you can cause a part throttle sputter if you cut to much off of the spring


----------



## mikeextrafast (Jan 22, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> welcome to the addiction!
> It sound like everything you have named is the right path for you.
> What trail tires you thinking about?


 was thinking about some 26" mudlites? Not 100% sure yet, Any suggestions


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

what would describe your riding type? In percentage form? 

(ie. 50%mud, 30% trail, 20% other)


----------



## mikeextrafast (Jan 22, 2010)

well this will be my first 4X4 , I just sold a yfz 450 , When we ride we usually go to WV. and ride 100+ mile in one day .. I looked at some pictures and like the stance of a lifted 4x4 , but i dont wana do anything that will mess with the realibality of the bike .. It will never see any super deep mud, So i would say prob 90% trail 
thanks for your help....


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Just get you a 2'' bracket type lift , and tires , If you stay on the trails I would suggest some Bighorns,etc. The carb spring thing is easy to do ,and will help out a good bit. If you need some help PM me


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

x's 2 on big horns or you could give the XTR's and 589's a look.


----------



## buzz007 (May 5, 2009)

I reccomend the perfex suspention kit in stead of the 2" lift. It is more for a better ride than a lift but still gives you about 1" of lift. And to keep you as much power as possible for those tail whips on the trail I reccomend a light tire that you can mud a little with too---26" Zilla's.


----------



## mikeextrafast (Jan 22, 2010)

i ordered the perfex kit ,,,,undecided on what size tire to go with 26s or 27s


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Zillas run just a tad small...27's = about 26.5"


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i wuld get a 27


----------



## Medic_Up (Feb 5, 2010)

I have just what you need I have a 07 foreman sitting in my garage with: HMF pipe, jet, HL springs, 28" mud lites and ITP ss 112's....the only thing is i would need all the facctory stuff so i can put back on it....


----------

